# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  ARIETE STIROMATIC 3500

## GiannisSma

Καλησπέρα στο forum.

Το ARIETE STIROMATIC 3500 ατμοσίδερο με  μπόιλερ έχει το εξής θέμα. Την ώρα του σιδερώματος έμεινε η πλάκα κάτω  και το πλαστικό με την χειρολαβή στο χέρι..

Είχε μια πτώση πριν  πολλά χρόνια με αποτέλεσμα να σπάσει η μπροστά βάση της βίδας και με μία  εξωτερική μπροστά στην μύτη και λίγο βίδωμα στο εσωτερικό πλαστικό  δούλεψε για πολλά χρόνια. Τώρα έσπασαν και οι πίσω βάσεις και χώρισε το  ένα από το άλλο..

Με μία γρήγορη αναζήτηση στο google βρήκα πλάκα  με πλαστικό κάλυμμα χερούλι και καλώδια σετ. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να  βρούμε μόνο το πλαστικό με το χερούλι;

Βάζω μερικές φωτογραφίες  για να έχετε μια καλύτερη εικόνα του τι έγινε και τι περιγράφω. Η  μονωτική ταινία που βλέπετε είναι για να ξέρω από που έβγαλα τα καλώδια  που πηγαίνουν στο κουμπί του ατμού που είναι πάνω στο πλαστικό με την  χειρολαβή.

20180819_212611.jpg20180819_213601.jpg20180819_213502.jpg20180819_213524.jpg20180819_213550.jpg20180819_213534.jpg

----------


## GiannisSma

Μία επισκευή για σήμερα τουλάχιστον να τελειωθεί το σιδέρωμα που έμεινε στην μέση..

Τοποθέτησα στις δυο πίσω βάσεις που έσπασαν μεγαλύτερες βίδες ώστε να βιδώσουν σε ότι απέμεινε από τις βάσεις που έπιαναν οι προηγούμενες βίδες και ευτυχώς αυτές που είχα βίδωσαν μέχρι μέσα και έπιασαν όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα προς το παρόν. 

Για την μύτη έβαλα πιο πάνω και πιο πίσω την βίδα στο κενό που φαίνεται λίγο πιο πίσω στην 5η φωτογραφία που έχω κυκλώσει την παλιά βίδα, ώστε να βιδώσει καλά μέσα και να κρατήσει. Φυσικά την όλη "επισκευή" έρχεται να δέσει μονωτική ταινία σφιχτά για όσο το δυνατόν έξτρα στήριξη στα πλαστικά κομμάτια.

20180819_234113.jpg20180819_234043.jpg

----------

